# Convincing reason to delay solids past 6 months?



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

Our dd is 5 1/2 months and since we're nearing that magical 6 month point, I am considering starting her on solids. But, are there any sound reasons to delay solids even longer than 6 months? She definitely has an interest in food and I don't want to miss the window. But, she also seems fine with her own spoon, plate, and sippy cup filled with water.

I've heard that some allergies can be prevented by delaying solids, but also that the research isn't quite thorough enough to draw that conclusion. I'm not completely against solely bf her until she's a year; I've known many mothers with quite healthy babes who have done just that. But I don't want solely bf her just for bf's sake, if that makes sense. If this has already been addressed on another thread, I apologize!

Our dd weighs 21 lbs and seems to be getting quite enough from bm!









TIA!


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

There is a developmental period when solids need to be introduced or DC could have feeding issues. I know there are many that delay for year. I think it is important to know your child. My DS wanted to eat at 4-6 mo. He was grabbing for things, sitting up, and no tongue thrust, but he seems to have sensitive stomach and intolerances. We stopped giving food for a while and reintroduced foods a little later. Then he really wanted to eat all kinds of stuff. I really think he needs the food now and has for the last 2 mo. I think that after 6 mo you can offer food occassionally. It doesn't have to be everyday even. That way you can keep checking her readiness. When DC seems ready, you can offer regular "meals."
I don't know if that convincing but that's my ideas on delaying solids.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

One reason to delay is if your child isn't sitting up. We started at 6 months on the dot, even though he didn't sit up, and two weeks went by. Suddenly he started swallowing food and sitting up by himself on the same day. (We started at 6 months because I was working full time and pumping, but if I had this to do over I might wait those two weeks. I probably would also have asked my doc whether this was a sign of low tone, which it was.)

If you are concerned about allergies, you don't have to introduce all the foods at once. You can always delay the allergens. I agree with the pp that the key issue is learning how to eat, not nutrition, at this age.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Happy birthday Elliot, we share a wonderful day!









We're waiting till Evan gives us the signs he's ready. He'll be 4 mos tomorrow and is nowhere near ready! He doesn't even weigh the reccomended 13lb minimum yet.







He likes milk and doesn't seem to care that we eat other food. If he was to drastically chagne his nursing habits and wanted to eat every hour I'd take that as a sign. I do plan on at least waiting till after his 6 mos growth spurt so I make sure my milk keeps up.


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

I tried at six months, but ds didn't really want to eat much until 7.5 months, and I didn't stress it. He also rejected baby food, no mushy stuff for him. I would just try it out when you both feel ready and see how your dd reacts!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm asking myself the exact same question right now. DS is about 5 mos and 1 week, but he's sitting up well with a little support, no tongue thrust, is 17 lbs, has been grabbing for foods (and napkins, and hot coffee cups, and sharp knives!) for some time. Now he's starting to fuss when he smells food, and I think he actually drools more when we're eating. Sometimes he gets really mad when he sees me eating or drinking. Also, I think his 6 mo growth spurt was last week.

I'm starting to think he's ready, but I don't want to blow it. And I'm starting to appreciate how convenient it is to have an exclusively nursed baby compared with a baby eating solid foods.

To answer your question, here's a link with reasons to delay solids

Slightly OT, I'm looking for a really good resource that explains what I need to know about introducing foods. I've read several books, and it seems like there is so much that is contradictory. I'm looking for something simple, flexible and intuitive, rather than a meal plan requiring lots of specific foods prepared in specific ways. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I think the most important thing to know about what to introduce when is first the foods that are dangerous to babies (peanut butter, honey, etc.). Next you should consider any allergies in your family and avoid those foods for as long as possible. Dr. Sears recommends introducing fruits first for breastfed babies because they are used to the sweeter taste of breastmilk and veggies for formula fed babies because they are used to a blander taste.

I did it a little bit differently with each of my kids. I did the first one by the book. Started solids at about six months, had a little chart with each food listed and introduced only one new food every 3 (I think) days starting with veggies and moving toward fruits and finally cereals. With my second we started at about seven months, I think, and didn't really follow any set schedule. My third, who is now 15mo, didn't eat hardly any solids until she was nine months and just in the past few months started eating solids with any sort of regularity. We didn't do much baby food at all, I just mashed up whatever I was eating and gave it to her.

I think the most important reason to delay solids for breastfed babies, and maybe formula fed babies too, is that the more solids they eat the less breastmilk they take in. Breastmilk (or formula) should be the primary source of nutrition for at least the first year. If your baby is interested or seems frustrated you can try it. They don't have to start out eating six jars a day or anything. My middle child had just one jar of baby food a day for months. You'll be able to read your child's cues and decide together what type of diet is best for her right now.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Dr. Jay Gordon says about a year is fine
http://www.drjaygordon.com/faqs/cerjuic.htm

Not all babies are ready at 6 months either.

Quote:

The following organizations recommend that all babies be exclusively breastfed (no cereal, juice or any other foods) for the first 6 months of life (*not the first 4-6 months*):

World Health Organization
UNICEF
US Department of Health & Human Services
American Academy of Pediatrics
American Academy of Family Physicians
American Dietetic Association
Australian National Health and Medical Research Council
Royal Australian College of General Practitioners
Health Canada
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...ay-solids.html

Quote:

MYTH: If you don't start solids by "x" months, then baby will have problems with solid foods
This is another myth that is not supported by research for normally developing, healthy babies. Keep reading for more on this...

...Occasionally, parents will be told that baby must start solids by 6 months (or 8 months, or 10 months) or baby will have problems learning to accept and eat foods that require chewing. This "limited window of opportunity" idea is widely believed, but unproven.

I've not been able to find any research data to support the idea that there is a limited window of opportunity for introducing solids in normally developing, healthy children. There does appear to be some limited evidence that babies who have been tube-fed long-term or have serious developmental delays may have problems learning to eat if they don't get a chance to practice eating solids between 6 & 10 months.
http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...hen.html#myths


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I liked the book Super Baby Food by Ruth Yaron when I was making and introducing food to AJ.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I started my DD at a little over 5 months. She was sitting up, grabbing our food, watching us eat - you could just tell she wanted it, and I was right. She is a big girl. 20 pounds at 4 months. I started off with very small amounts. I think it just depends on the baby and as a mom you should follow your instincts.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

At ten months, my girl is less than 18 pounds and she is just starting to eat solids on a regular basis. We introduced earlier (at around 6 months because I am a WOHM and we were having pumping challenges) but she had no interest. So, just because you _introduce_ solids at 6 months doesn't mean that you will have a baby who _eats_ solids that young. I recommend that you follow your baby's lead, try it out if your baby has the cues, and then back off if you need to. For me, I worried a LOT about introducing solids at just the right time and it turned out that my daughter wasn't going to accept them until she was good and ready anyway. She's smart that way!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

We tried solids at 6 months and my son showed no interest. He just kept spitting them back out and turning his head. I mentioned this at a BF support group when DS was 7 or 8 months and someone told me if I should try to feed him every day and if I didn't I would miss the window in which he was supposed to learn to eat and he wouldn't learn it. Trying to get him to eat solids every day sounded like torture for both me and DS, so I didn't do it. Our physician agreed that this was not necessary. DS started eating food he could pick up around 10 months, and really took to it around 12 months. He never ate pureed food. Now he eats great (17 months). I think every baby is different and you need to follow the baby. I think it's fine to introduce solids at 6 months, but I'm not for being pushy about it.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

what "window" would you miss? Do you think she'll NOT EAT if this window is missed?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Hrrmm. I don't believe there is a magic age, I think each kid is different and you need to judge if your child is ready. I would never try to push foods on a baby, that is just me. If the baby is sitting there and you have to shovel it into its mouth wondering if it's gonna spit it out, it's probably not ready. If the kid acts interested and involved then IMO it is a good time. I just wait until my child is basically grabbing food off my plate, actually getting it into his mouth, and swallowing it and going for more. Then I say, yep, he's ready. The longer they go without it the better so I see no reason to try the shoveling bit. We never had to worry about purees and all that crap. Plus, keep in mind, any solid food they get during the first year is not for nutrition, it is for expiramentation. The majority of their calories and nutrition should be from breast milk or formula. They don't _need_ solid foods for their body, it is more for developmental stuff. Using their hands and mouths in new ways.


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

My daughter is seven months now & has no interest in eating solids. I've had a cabinet full of organic baby food since she was around 4 months & just assumed that she'd start eating at 6. I tried rice cereal for about a week and then apple for about a week- she was not impressed! She has fun playing with it so I offer it every few days. Last Saturday I mashed an avocado & thinned it with a little breastmilk, she did eat a few bites of that! She's a total booby fiend







so I'm trying not to worry about it for a while.
Something I have been wondering about... Her ped. gave us a Rx for vitamins & she refuses to take them. I've tried 3 different brands with no success (she actually gags). My diet is pretty much vegan but I take a multi-vit. I would think that she's getting enough from my milk. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Ds is almost 10 months and still refuses 99% of solids we offer him. He will eat 2-3 *bites* maybe twice a week.
Baby will tell YOU when SHE is ready. Trust me.


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80*
I liked the book Super Baby Food by Ruth Yaron when I was making and introducing food to AJ.











I can second that book. It's excellent!!


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

ORjuniper...look up vitamins at
http://www.kellymom.com


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Momtwice- Thanks! Lots of good info there.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Convincing reason to delay solids past 6 months?
Other than a familial history of severe allergies, the only reason I can think of to *delay* solids is personal infant preferance (assuming child has met all the milestones--- siting up, 13 lbs, no tounge thrust, etc...).

IMO, most children who *need* to delay solids do so on their own--- if you don't push them they won't take them.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks so much for the help! It's really interesting that many of your babies started eating solids after nine months - basically after hydrochloric acid was being produced and close to when ptyalin begins to be produced. It really sounds as if _babies know_ when they're ready for solids!

After doing some more reading (thanks for the links







), it seems that although our dd is reaching for our food and seems ready for solids, I think it's more due to our daily custom of sitting down at the dinner table. I think she's more interested in trying what we're trying rather than the food itself. I could be wrong, and it makes sense that she'll let us know if she's not ready to truly eat the food.

I was also worried about missing the "developmental window" for starting solids, but according to what I read at kellymom, this doesn't seem to be an issue. (My ped even brought this up as a reason to start solids now.)

And it really makes sense to not use utensils at this point. I think it's easier to force food with an utensil, but if we just offer her finger foods, she can definitely start eating when she's ready. I don't know why I didn't think about that before!

When it comes down to it, I just need to trust my insticts and follow my dd's lead! Thanks again for all the great ideas!


----------

